# Comment planifier la diffusion de vidéos?



## fredoman (16 Février 2016)

Bonjour,
Je suis enseignant et nous montons une chaîne de télé diffusée à l'entrée du réfectoire du lycée.
La section SEN (systèmes numériques et électroniques) met en place le réseau avec un server.
Néanmoins, je suis à la recherche d'une solution logicielle pour diffuser de façon automatique et planifiée les modules vidéos. Je cherche un outil de gestion et de planification capable de lancer à heure fixe les programmes choisis.
Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'aider?


----------



## da capo (2 Avril 2016)

fredoman a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je suis enseignant et nous montons une chaîne de télé diffusée à l'entrée du réfectoire du lycée.
> La section SEN (systèmes numériques et électroniques) met en place le réseau avec un server.
> Néanmoins, je suis à la recherche d'une solution logicielle pour diffuser de façon automatique et planifiée les modules vidéos. Je cherche un outil de gestion et de planification capable de lancer à heure fixe les programmes choisis.
> Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'aider?


Bonjour,
j'ai dans un autre contexte cherché une solution pratique de diffusion et de programmation, mais je l'avoue sans réussite.

J'ai aidé à cette occasion à gérer la diffusion de multiples programmes et fonction de la journée de la semaine mais de façon récurrente sur une longue période : donc pas modifications fréquentes une fois le 6 programmes établis.

Nous y sommes parvenus en combinant : VLC et ses listes de lecture, le déclenchement basé sur un script journalier différent et quelques réglages. 
Tout cela s'est fait et a admirablement fonctionné durant plusieurs mois, et sans coût additionnel.

 Mais nous n'utilisions que du matériel mac : ton serveur, c'est quoi ? Il fait quoi ?


----------

